# R.i.p jj



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

In the summer of 2007 i had 2 foals born 1 a bay/white tobiano paint colt (JJ) the other a sorrel/white mimimum white tobiano (starlight). these were beautiful animals. at the time i was trying to keep my apha stallion in electric wire which is in the round pin. he kept escaping the round pin. sometimes he would push the fence down with his neck which turned the electric current off from touching wire, or he would rare up at a panel gate and land on top of it smashing it down then somehow he'd get over it everytime i'd put him in it. well you know how stallions are they do not like any other male around his mares so he hated JJ and chased him so hard everytime he'd get out. poor JJ didnt know what to do so he would circle around his mother with my stallion on his heels. his mother would not take up for him and she didnt help the situation any. usually i would come running out the house and try to catch up with them. JJ didnt know i was trying to help him and just kept running. after awhile they would settle down and start eating. i put JJ in the round pin but i didnt want my mares bred so my dad would do fence repairs and put the stallion back in it. the stallion hated being by himself and just would not stay alone. we went on vacation july of that summer one of our friends was supposed to keep an eye on the place but to find out he really only came every other day. when we came back from the beach i went straight out to check on the horses. what do you know the stallion is out with his mares all are bred and i couldnt find JJ. so we looked all over the place until we get a phone call from the neighbor saying one of our horses seemed to be hurt or something so went to find him in an akward position that was fenced in all the way around. when i looked at his leg i started crying it was swollen so badly and there was a hole in his front shoulder area with puss. later on we got the trailer out their loaded him up held him up in the trailer all the way home got a vet out asap and he treated him for infection. couple weeks later we called a diffrent vet out and he stuck a pair of scissors in the wound and said it was pretty bad bc he was touching the bone and he treated him for infection. JJ started laying down a lot and i knew that wasnt good i held his neck everyday and thought to myself this is the last time i will see you and i would cry. again we called another vet and this one said he had a broke bone in his shoulder and it grew back wrong and poor JJ couldnt move his shoulder. the vet put him to sleep that day. i miss him very very much he loved to take care of the younger foals he would be watching every move i made when i was working with them. i would find them side by side everyday. R.I.P JJ


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

that is terible way to loose a horse/foal. 
im so sorry for your loss


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow, i would never forgive that friend. their obouisly not trustworthy. i'm sorry about JJ.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.That's really sad....


----------

